# ECU error P1626



## gogo9111 (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello!
Yesterday i got my tester and this is what I found when i tested the car:
P1626 Databus Drivetrain Missing message from trans ctrl mod.

They are no errors in the transmission contol module, only in both ECU's.

Can someone give a sugestion how to fix this?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

What was the full text of the fault, did it say "intermittent"?

There are reports of the plug connector at the transmission being found to be dirty on inspection. When cleaned and refitted the problem disappeared.

If the car drives faultlessly then the messages between the transmission controller and ECU#1 can't be vanishing very often.

Chris


----------



## gogo9111 (Dec 22, 2007)

This is the screenshot from the error:


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi (sorry, I don't know your name),

OK, so it's a static message, ie it is not currently fault-free. Have you had a transmission or engine change, as far as you know?

There will be more information available from a paid-for VCDS scanner cable together with a laptop, if that's an option for you. This is because a regular OBD-II scanner only reports emissions information and not the car computers' diagnostics information, such as open circuit wires.

If you wish, it's a great help for you to post in your forum profile the car's year and type (ie W12, V8 etc) and your approximate location or country (RHD or LHD, who might have a VCDS nearby, etc).

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## gogo9111 (Dec 22, 2007)

The car is 2005 V10TDI.
The screen is taken from VAS-PC with VAS 5054A diagnostic head.


----------



## gogo9111 (Dec 22, 2007)

As far as I know the transmission was not changed.But when I looked at the pump-valve yesterday I noticed thet the ecu's are not properly placed in the brackets.I suspect thet somewone removed them before.
Is there a posibility that someone have removed them and when istalling accidently swaped them?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

The ECUs configure themselves permanently the first time they are started up, so I imagine that once one knows it is master it won't want to switch over to being slave at a later date.

A wire on the socket tells it to be Master or Slave though - perhaps it would work. It would be risky to the engine if it didn't work.

Chris


----------



## gogo9111 (Dec 22, 2007)

Is it a good idea to recode them with the VAS-PC, and what should be the sequence?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm sorry, that's beyond my knowledge and experience. Or courage.

We need some input from a chipper/recoding guru at this point.

Chris


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Here are the codings on my 2005 V10TDI for the controllers connected with transmission and engine operation, to compare with those on your car. It will be interesting to see what the differences are.

As you can see below: the ECUs have hardware version 028 101 208 9 and coding 0000175 on software version 070 906 016 CM.

The transmission has coding 0000101 on software version 1901.

Did you clean the plug pins on the cable feeding into the transmission?

Chris



Friday,18,January,2013,17:02:54:58612
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.5
Data version: 20121222


Chassis Type: 3D - VW Phaeton


----------



## gogo9111 (Dec 22, 2007)

Were should be the connector on the transmission?
Is the transmission control module placed inside the transmission housing?


----------



## gogo9111 (Dec 22, 2007)

I found the answer of my first question on this picture.


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

Please see this post for how to access the Transmission Controller (next to the right ECU).

Chris


----------



## speedyj77 (Jul 25, 2008)

hello gogo9111, i found that I have exact same problem with my Phaeton 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-message-from-TCU)&p=84191027#post84191027

... did u solve your problem (pls, answer yes :laugh


----------



## gogo9111 (Dec 22, 2007)

*The answer..*

No the problem is not solved yet, the error stays like before.


----------

